
Removing the Login Barrier - jkush
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000881.html
======
vlad
If Amazon required every new customer to login before they could view their
selection of products starting tomorrow, the anger expressed by the blogger
would be understandable. However, in this case, it is entirely the intensity
level of the blogger that is outrageous, not the incompetence he perceives
with facebook.com.

------
Tichy
Any ideas for avoiding the login, though? It seems to me the prevalent reason
for requiring it is to be able to ban users that write inappropiate things in
your forums, for example?

